# leatherman squirt...opinions???



## tiktok 22 (Dec 25, 2002)

Just got a P4 a few weeks ago and think it is the best "keychain" tool I have come across. I have abused this thing and it has been superb. Will definately be getting the S4.

Anybody else got one of these????????


----------



## kodiak (Dec 25, 2002)

I love my P4 and my S4. They both reside in my watch pocket as edc.


----------



## Sigman (Dec 25, 2002)

Just got mine today! Love it's "build", seems the most sturdy of any of the smaller mini tools that I've owned.


----------



## Gone Jeepin (Dec 29, 2002)

I have been using my Squirt P4 every day since I got it. It is by far the best mini of the multitool world IMHO. I think I just might have to ask for a Squirt S4 for my B-day next year


----------



## Normark (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey Guys...

I got my P4 a week or so ago...

By far it is the nicest Micro tool they make...

Here is a picture of mine in one of my Micro Rigs...






I'm also interested in getting the S4.Looks to be a valuable little tool..

ttyle

Eric...


----------



## BIG MIKEY (Jan 2, 2003)

how does it compare to the leatherman micra, that is what I have, is it the same size, because I would want one small enough for my keychain.
And normark, I am going to be ordering a couple of sheaths from you pretty quick, you make some great stuff..


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi Mike,

The S4(scissors) and micra are very similar. IMHO the build quality is better on the S4. The P4(pliers) has some different tools:

1. A metal file instead of a nail file
2. awl
3. pliers & wire cutters instead of scissors

And the CPF motto...........Get them both!!
http://www.leatherman.com/products/tools/squirt.asp


----------



## nyyanks (Jan 8, 2003)

Im looking to get a leatherman squirt, should I go for the P4 or S4? P4 seems to get more votes than the S4 on the forum?

Also is the leatherman squirt a good size to carry attached to the keys in a pocket. I don't want to carry a huge bulky multitool, I just want something small and compact that fits nicely with the keys and in my pocket.

What is the length and width of it when closed?


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 8, 2003)

P4 and S4 both weight 2 0z. and are 2.25 inches long. They fit on a keychain really well. P4 and S4 have slightly different uses depending on your needs.

And the CPF motto..........Get them both.


----------



## Sigman (Jan 8, 2003)

I have a Micra (brand new in the box - never used it...) got the Squirt P4 for Christmas, don't know how I got along without it! I've used the pliers many times as well as the wire cutters. As far as the scissors on the S4...the P4 w/pliers is more valuable to me!


----------



## nyyanks (Jan 9, 2003)

I just placed an order for the gray P4. The handles are aluminum right? How durable and how much of a beating can the aluminum take?


----------



## PWork (Jan 10, 2003)

My only real complaint is that the springs are a little weak for my liking. It is a useful little tool.

Paul


----------



## nyyanks (Jan 13, 2003)

I see one on ebay that is in a plastic blister pack and not in a paper box. 
Is Leatherman using 2 types of packaging or are they newer/older revisions?


----------



## Graham (Jan 13, 2003)

Mine also came in a blister pack. However the ones I've seen in shops here are in boxes.

Since the Squirt is only a very new item, I wouldn't think they have any new revisions yet. I imagine that there is just a choice of packaging available for distribution - since blister packs are probably more suitable for stores like K Mart and such.

Graham


----------



## alberto (Jan 13, 2003)

I've carried a Micra for a long time, and love it, but got a new P4 Squirt for Christmas. The P4 is definitely now my new EDC. 

Nobody has yet mentioned the most significant new improvement -- that the Squirt now allows all tools to be accessed WITHOUT OPENING the entire device -- except of course if you want to use the pliers (or scissors, depending on the model). The tools are now easily accessed like a conventional multi-function knife (e.g., Victorinox).

I used to use the scissors a lot on my Micra when I could have used the knife blade, but it was too much trouble to go the extra step. Now, with the P4, the knife is only one step and gets used for everything I was using the scissors for previously. I prefer the addition of the pliers (P4) than have the redundant scissors (S4).

The construction and design quality of Leatherman products is outstanding. I wouldn't even consider one of the other similar products.

All Squirts I've seen are in the blister packs except those in "tactical" supply stores, which come in boxes -- and are more expensive (??).

I wonder about the durability of the new color finish on the Squirt. Is it going to get scratched up in my pocket with coins, keys, and Arc AAA/Photon II? Because it's a Leatherman, I'm expecting it to be perfect.


----------



## nyyanks (Jan 13, 2003)

I bought the storm grey one and hopefully if it gets scratched up in my pocket with the keys and all, it will not be as noticeable as the red or blue color P4's.

Also is the anodizing coming off covered in Leatherman's warranty?


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Guys,

Mine also came in a blister pak. 

nyyanks, The aluminum handles seem to be very durable. I personally would like stainless handles though. As for the finishes, they are not included in the warranty.





Kev


----------



## nyyanks (Jan 14, 2003)

I like the stainless handles too, I wonder why they chose aluminum over the stainless. There isn't really that much of a weight difference for such a small item is there?


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 15, 2003)

this perplexed me also. It could have been a tooling issue. I don't think it was a cost issue as other leatherman tools are all stainless.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi Guys,

Just found the S4 and the P4 at Wally World for $24.97. Not a bad price!


----------



## nyyanks (Jan 16, 2003)

what is wally world's website?


----------



## nyyanks (Jan 16, 2003)

ahhh so Walmart is Wally World, I didn't know that


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 17, 2003)

Don't know if it's on their website yet.

http://www.walmart.com/


----------



## nyyanks (Jan 17, 2003)

I just got my P4, and it was covered in oil when I took it out of the package. Its nicely designed, just the right size for a keychain.


----------



## Normark (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey Mikey...

Thanks,, drop me a note Anytime...

Question for you guys that have both...

How is the thickness of the two.. Are they the same ?

Can someone put a caliper on them for me to guage the thickness ??

As far as the S4 vs. the P4 goes,, I prefer pliers over scissors anyday, however the scissors are handy to have around for sure...

Thanks

Eric...


----------



## Anarchocap (Jan 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by tiktok 22:
> *Hi Guys,
> 
> Just found the S4 and the P4 at Wally World for $24.97. Not a bad price!*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">You guys kill me! I have to stop reading this damn forum!! I just went to Wally World tonight and bought one for $24.88. Just awsome little things. They are so small, and you wouldn't think it would be useful, but 5 minutes out of the blister pack the pliers were already at work!


----------



## geepondy (Jan 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by Gun Nut:
> * I just went to Wally World tonight and bought one for $24.88. *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">In what section of Walmart did you find it? I went to the little counter where they sell the guns, knives, ammo etc. and they had a few leathermen tools but not the squirt. Was it by chance in another part of the store?


----------



## Anarchocap (Jan 18, 2003)

The one where I went to had them right next to that counter. Did you ask the people behind the counter? They actually had the expensive Leathermans behind the counters, and the Micras/Squirts hanging up on the wall next to it.


----------



## Sigman (Jan 18, 2003)

Well I was going to be "selfish" and keep my "secret source" to myself, but I watched and got my P4 (two actually) for $18 each on eBay. They were new and packaged in boxes.

I was watching (and let them slip by with the clock, because I "forgot") two "Buy it Now" Juice S2 "Flames" and they sold for $20 each! 

Granted most of them may go for higher than that, but the deals are there if you watch. Pays to be patient!


----------



## geepondy (Jan 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by Gun Nut:
> *The one where I went to had them right next to that counter. Did you ask the people behind the counter? They actually had the expensive Leathermans behind the counters, and the Micras/Squirts hanging up on the wall next to it.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I did ask but didn't think to look nearby. In the camping section they had cheap knives/leatherman imitations and then the better stuff was behind the counter. I'll look nearby the counter as well. In the counter they did have the micro.


----------



## NeonLights (Jan 18, 2003)

I just got back from Walmart a few hours ago, and looked everywhere in the sporting goods section and in and around the counter, and none were to be seen. There was nobody behind the counter, so asking was out of the question. This was one of the regular Walmarts, not one of the big ones open 24 hours. I actually didn't see any Leatherman tools, although they did have some by multitools by Schrade and maybe Gerber. Our Walmarts around here tend to be about 3-6 months behind everybody else when it comes to getting the newest stuff in. Oh well, I'll keep looking.

I have had one of the Leatherman Mini-Tools for about five years that has a full size pliers, but the handles fold in half, which cuts down on the rest of the tools. All it really has besides the pliers is a combo file/screwdriver, and a small blade. If it had a philips on it, I'd carry it all the time. As it is, if I have to minimize what I carry, I'll sometimes carry a Micra and the Mini-Tool, but it sounds like the P4 is exactly what I want.

-Keith


----------



## Chris T (Jan 18, 2003)

FWIW I have been to two separate Walmarts in my area. One in CT and one in NY. There is definitely a difference in inventory between the two. I have also noticed the same thing at Staples so I'm wondering if merchandise is tailored for specific areas.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi Guys,

I found them in the camping section away from the knives and multi-tools. Next to the compasses, sharpening stones and so on. Don't know about inventory of the different stores but mine is a super Wal-Mart.

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## geepondy (Jan 19, 2003)

I sure hope my local Walmart will soon carry them. I looked online at a couple of other places near me where I could possibly purchase them, EMS and REI. Both were selling the product for $39. I wonder if it's worth checking out Kmart, they are listed as a distributor on the leatherman web site.


----------



## Anarchocap (Jan 20, 2003)

Target also had them, but they were $29, which is why I went to WalMart.


----------



## Josh (Jan 21, 2003)

I just relpaced my long lost micra the other day, I think there will always be one on my keys along with a photon 2 in white and red.


----------



## GlowBike (Jan 22, 2003)

I have to get this tool. I lost my "original" model Leatherman a couple months ago and need a replacement. When the Micra came out I never even considered it because of the lack of pliers. Not only does the Squirt P4 fix this problem but it goes the old "Leathermen" one better by making the tools accessible from the outside. Cool.

- Dan


----------



## NeonLights (Jan 22, 2003)

UPS just brought my P4 today, and I'm rather impressed by it. I got it for $25 plus another $5 for shipping. Definitely not as strong or useful as my Wave or PST II, but it is a lot easier to carry. It will probably be going on my keychain from now on. $30 well spent IMHO.

-Keith


----------



## Graham (Jan 22, 2003)

I've been using my P4 for a while now, and am curious about what others think of the knife blade on it.

The blade is the one thing I don't like about this tool - the edge curves up, and the point is too far up to be useful for opening cartons etc. I find that I have to hold the tool at a very high angle in order to get it to dig into whatever I'm cutting. Very annoying.
Because of this, I end up carrying a separate small knife..
Although, my Spyderco Ladybug with plain blade is a fantastic little knife in itself, and its a good excuse to carry it..

Graham


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Hi Graham,

I think the blade is the weakest link in this tool. I don't like a blade ground from one side. I also wish the blade was made of better steel that better suited it being a knife blade.
I do think the strengths of the rest of the tools more than make up for this however.

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## Graham (Jan 22, 2003)

I can live with the chisel edge, but I wish the point was further down, in a more typical blade profile.

Oh well. I guess the search continues for the perfect keyring multi-tool..

Graham


----------



## scott (Jan 22, 2003)

The knife blade is far from perfect. I carry it mostly for the screwdrivers and pliers, though. And I wouldn't think of putting on a pair of pants without putting a real knife into a pocket anyway. I always carried a knife long before I always carried the P4. 

Scott


----------



## Sigman (Jan 22, 2003)

Scott, I agree...it's just a basic "in a pinch" cut the tape/string, minor task sort of knife. Beats not having one handy, and yes a "real" knife is always along for the ride anyways.


----------



## nyyanks (Jan 23, 2003)

The steel that Victorinox uses in their multitool knife is way better, much shinier too.


----------



## Anarchocap (Jan 23, 2003)

A multi-tool is going to be a compromise no matter what you get. Certainly something as small as a P4 cannot be considered a primary carry knife.

You want the Squirt for its small size and light weight and a versatility of tools. Chances are you will have this tool on you when you need a pliers or a screwdriver or a wirecutter.

The Squirt will certainly never take the place of a 2.5" - 3" folder, nor is that what its designed for!


----------



## nyyanks (Jan 26, 2003)

I wish that the file would be smooth on the exposed edges when it's closed so it won't wear away a hole in my pants or get my hand scratched up when digging for it in my pocket


----------



## Gone Jeepin (Feb 24, 2003)

The first thing I did was resharpen the blade on my P4. That took care of the poor edge. The other thing I will do as I need to maintain the blade is grind it down to be more like the spear point blade of a Vic SAK. To address the overall weakness of the blade the best answer is to use the proper blade of what ever EDC pocket knife you carry. 
I have been lurking on the blade and knife forums alot recently and I think that the idea of using a SAK and a Leatherman to compliment each other is great. I am thnking of the Vic "Soldier" Pioneer and the P4 as EDC.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Feb 28, 2003)

Picked up a P4 Storm Grey at the recent Fort Worth gun show for $25. I love it. Had been carrying a Swiss-tech, but it has since been retired. I still like some of the features of the micra, which I still also carry, but since I just saw the S4 in blue at Costco for $22, I'll be picking one of those up to retire my micra from EDC. I agree with Gone Jeepin though, I like to put a double bevel on the knife blade, I don't care for the single bevel they come with. These little Leathermans are sweet! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif 

--Edit--
I picked up an S4 this weekend at Costco. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Micra stays home in the nightstand now... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 28, 2003)

I was browsing around Target a few weeks ago and ran across the Juice and Squirt. I saw the Squirt was only $28, so I bought a gray P4. I figure the S4 is more of a normal "office" type guy would carry. I work in an office, but I'm not an office type of guy. Besides, just about anything that is on the S4 can be improvised with the P4.

As far as the blade goes, it's totally just a simple utility blade. I carry a Spyderco Delica for a real blade anyway.


----------



## scott (Mar 1, 2003)

The Wal-Mart in my area (Uniontown, PA) had them for $19.95. (At least they did a few days ago.)

Scott


----------

